# New 26rs Havana



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello all, I have had a questionable experience with my local dealer while ordering my new 26rs in the Havana interior. I have been told so many different things from my local dealer as far as an ETA on a 26rs in the Havana interior. Initially they said it would be here in late April, once ordered (with a large deposit) they stated it would not be here until early July. After telling them that I would not be willing to wait they then came back a few days later and are now telling me that they will have it for me in late April. Are they just trying to string me along? Or are the units currently in production and should truly see it in April? From other posts I have read it seems this unit may not be in production until later this year in this color. Does anyone know about production times for this model and color? Thanks all, Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Randy,

The Outback factory builds the trailers in batches, one particular trailer/color combination at a time. I believe for just a week long run (it may be two), then they move on to another combination, and will not get back to the first combo for about 10-12 weeks. At least that is the way it was when we oredered ours a year ago.

If you have put a deposit down, your dealer should be able to show you an order confirmation from the factory stating the exact scheduled manufacture date. If they cannot, I would want to know just what it was they actually used your deposit money for (Horse/Race/Track, etc.







).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Randy,
> 
> The Outback factory builds the trailers in batches, one particular trailer/color combination at a time. I believe for just a week long run (it may be two), then they move on to another combination, and will not get back to the first combo for about 10-12 weeks. At least that is the way it was when we oredered ours a year ago.
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug, they say that they are recieving it from a order that another dealer had previously placed and can not show me a order confirmation. So I need to try and find out if this model has already been produced in this color or is soon to be produced. My fear is that they will come back later and say it will be July before we get it after waiting weeks and potentially missing out on other deals from other dealers on the Desert Rose color. I would be okay with the Desert Rose color but would prefer the Havana as long as we dont have to wait too long.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I had this same conversation with my dealer less than two weeks ago. We called the Keystone Outback factory rep. He said that the 26RS in Havana would not be available until late May or early June. I decided to go with the Jasmine they had on the lot.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Randy,

I wouldn't let them off that easy. They have your money, they need you show you proof in writing that they have placed the order. Find out who the other dealer is, and get it from them if you have to. I would be suspicious if they refuse to show you anything.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

GoVols said:


> I had this same conversation with my dealer less than two weeks ago. We called the Keystone Outback factory rep. He said that the 26RS in Havana would not be available until late May or early June. I decided to go with the Jasmine they had on the lot.
> [snapback]98447[/snapback]​


This scares me!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I agree with Doug. My dealer quoted me an expected date and then called back to tell me when the unit was in production and expect to pick it up by a certain date. As I'm told, we got one of the last 25's in the Desert Rose that we wanted. Force your dealer to provide written evidence of your purchase from the factory or another dealer. Did he require more than a 10% deposit?


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

campmg said:


> I agree with Doug. My dealer quoted me an expected date and then called back to tell me when the unit was in production and expect to pick it up by a certain date. As I'm told, we got one of the last 25's in the Desert Rose that we wanted. Force your dealer to provide written evidence of your purchase from the factory or another dealer. Did he require more than a 10% deposit?
> [snapback]98490[/snapback]​


I guess my definition of large deposit may be different than others but yes it was about 13%. Still alot of money to me when it is just hanging out there in hopes that the dealer will stick to their word. Thanks for your input, I am calling the dealer now. What is the exact word for the document I am looking for that shows the build date?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm with you on this - 13% is a lot of money. I went 10% on mine and that was done over the phone having never met the dealer.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Just wondering if you have asked other dealer's if you were to buy from them and give them your down payment when would they be able to deliver the trailer to you. I would also want it written down when the unit would be delivered.

Rob


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

I just got off the phone with the dealer. The sales person said it was time for me to trust her and that the unit will be in 4-22-06. Although I do believe her I am wondering why they would not be willing to take the extra steps to satisfy my curiousity. I guess we will see what happens. On to purchasing all the upgrades and goodies. Already have a Honda EU2000i on order, two LCD's, DVD's (great deal at Target, $172 for a 13" Sharp w/comp input). I can't wait!


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

And4togo said:


> Just wondering if you have asked other dealer's if you were to buy from them and give them your down payment when would they be able to deliver the trailer to you. I would also want it written down when the unit would be delivered.
> 
> Rob
> [snapback]98547[/snapback]​


Hi Rob, all other dealers I have spoken with are telling me July, thats what has me so worried.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Hi, I just got word that my 27 RS-DS just came in on Monday.


rustbucket611,

Congrats and Welcome to Outbackers! action

Enjoy.

Mark


----------

